# Arbor Goats Waiting Thread



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I've got 4 girls that were confirmed bred through biotracking. Unfortunately I had two bucks and both liked to escape. I witnessed 3 of the breedings, and saw a messy tail and stretched hooha on the other that occured the day of a jail break. So I et to guess at the date, the number of kids, and the father! 

First up should be Juniper, 4 year old Alpine/Boer cross. My guess is twins (maybe trips?) and bred to Mica (chamoise Purebred Sable buck) for Feb 7th at day 150. 

Second should be Kauri, 3 year old American Alpine. My guess is a single and bred to Mica for Feb 15th at day 150.

Third is Cypress, 7 year old American Alpine. My guess is twins and hopefully bred to Malachite (Registered Alpine) for the 21st of Feb.

And last is the wild child, Laurel, a 2 year old 25% Boer/25% Alpine/50% Oberhasli. My guess is that she will most likely has a single, by Malachite on the 4th of March.

Hopegully the don't keep me in suspense to long!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck with your kiddings!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Juniper


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Kauri and Cypress


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

And last is Laurel. Not sure why my phone puts them crooked...


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Adorable goats and congrats on the expecting girls!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Laurel is adorable


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Juniper is getting closer!!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice girls! Good luck!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone! Here is Juniper's udder as of the 28th.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Then today! We are filling up!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Getting close! Good luck!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Not sure if people are following, but Juniper was empty today. My best guess was her 2year old daughter decided to start nursing again. I've got artificial colotrum that I will go get from the house which is 20 minutes away. Depending on when she kids will she get any colostrum back?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

She is now in a pen by herself where she will stay til she kids


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Midnight check shows mild contractions, lots of pawing, and restlessness. No discharge yet...


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Aww, that's disappointing! Too bad her 2 yr old emptied her! I don't know about colostrum....hopefully someone else will chime in. Might be best to give some artificial as well just in case. Can't wait to see kids!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

True to doe code, the sun comes up and she is still restless, but the faraway look is gone from her eyes. The nesting and pawing is the same. I think she is trying to dig across the world lol. Haven't seen a mild contractions for an hour. Still no streaming goo...today is officially day q45.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

So Juniper now basically has her own thread, I'll keep her saga updated there. Next up is Kauri due the 14th to my best guess. She is getting a cute little udder under her hair!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Awww, it's so adorable.  :lol:
Beautiful girls! I hope all goes well for you and them.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Just thought I would update this thread. Kauri kidded with buck/doe twins on the 19th and Cypress kidded today (26th) with twin does. 

Last but not least is Laurel and today was day 145 for her. =) She doesn't look particularly close. 

Everyone has been going late this year. Juniper I induced on day 152, Kauri went on 154, and Cypress on 155. Yeash! 

Total on gender for kids born:
Bucks: 4 (2 alive and 2 deceased in first 24 hours)
Does: 3


----------

